# Culinary Schools in Southern France?



## andrew (Feb 16, 2006)

Hello, 
I am wondering if anyone knows of any good culinary schools in southern France that offer more then just holiday classes for tourists.

Thanks


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Don't know. You might try FCI French Culinary Institue they may have some info on that or call them.


----------

